# Bay redfish



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Found some reds early Saturday in the Freeport area. Fish were feeding on a shoreline with scattered shell. Targets were wakes in the early morning light. I was tossing a weed guarded lightly weighted tan crack like fly I use in around reef. Fish weren't spooky in the clearish water and I was able to get multiple shots at the wakes that eventually lead to a take. Best take was on a good fish at about 20 feet. I had closed to about 15 feet after spotting him feeding off a little point. Fish put on a show of runs and lunges and sudden direction changes before the hook pulled loose. 

Wind was very light to calm for about an hour. Tide was moving in early. Later, the tide died and the wind increased. Fish moved off the shoreline. Spent much of the remainder of the morning fishing a couple of shrimp patterns around deeper structure. That produced a handful or two of little trout, reds, a croaker, and a couple of flounder.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice! Good report!


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job. I was on a nice group of reds Saturday morning as well but did not bring my fly rod. Came back out Sunday to the same spot and similar conditions but the fish were not there. I am still looking for my first salt fly catch.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Great report, thanks for the details.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

West Bay Wader said:


> Great job. I was on a nice group of reds Saturday morning as well but did not bring my fly rod. Came back out Sunday to the same spot and similar conditions but the fish were not there. I am still looking for my first salt fly catch.


I fish about like I did with arties. I usually carry a baitcaster for when I need a break from fly casting. Somedays, I don't use the baitcaster at all. It helps that I have a kayak that is easy to stand in. I use a light weight 7-8wt for fishing structure that I can swing for long periods without too much fatigue.

It still amazes me that fish can locate a fly sized offering in our often dirty water. Sight casting fish is the most fun, but if you want to work on your cast in real live conditions try just fly fishing the same structure you would chunking arties.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## fishing83 (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool report. Thanks! Just moved back to Texas (Lake Jackson). Picked up fly fishing while living in PA. Can't wait to apply it to some reds!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

fishing83 said:


> Cool report. Thanks! Just moved back to Texas (Lake Jackson). Picked up fly fishing while living in PA. Can't wait to apply it to some reds!


You found a place to live here? Housing has been in short supply recently here in lake Jackson. I'm a LJ native that has lived away from Lake Jackson for years but moved back about 7-8 years ago. I messed around lightly with fly gear over the years, but it didn't take until 2013-2014. I hardly ever stray from the Brazoria county coastal waters and fish the same way as I did before I used fly gear.


----------



## fishing83 (Mar 24, 2010)

karstopo said:


> You found a place to live here? Housing has been in short supply recently here in lake Jackson. I'm a LJ native that has lived away from Lake Jackson for years but moved back about 7-8 years ago. I messed around lightly with fly gear over the years, but it didn't take until 2013-2014. I hardly ever stray from the Brazoria county coastal waters and fish the same way as I did before I used fly gear.


Finding a house was not easy. We were very blessed to stumble on a home for sale by owner at the right time. I grew up in Bay City so I am mostly familiar with the Matagorda area. Looking forward to exploring Brazoria coastal waters!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice report!


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

nice report, ill have to stop and say hi next time i see ya out on the yak with the buggy whip


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

jd.marshall said:


> nice report, ill have to stop and say hi next time i see ya out on the yak with the buggy whip


Anytime, I'm ready to get out again, been too busy.


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the report. A redfish and schooling white bass are on my list.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Excellent report and a nice red.


----------

